# SURVEY - knee ligament (CCL) tears and recovery in agility dogs



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello all agility enthusiasts!

If you have/had an agility dog born after 1995 who suffered a *cranial cruciate ligament (CCL) injury* then you are probably eligible to participate in this research study through the *Washington State University College of Veterinary Medicine*. The CCL is a ligament that is commonly torn in the knee of athletic dogs, and is equivalent to the human ACL. 

This study is designed to 1) identify potential risk factors for CLL injuries, and 2) evaluate the likelihood of a dog returning to full function after a CCL injury, and 3) analyze factors that may influence the rate or quality of the dog’s return to full function. 

*Your dog will not be examined* if you participate; the only data collected will be from you (the owner), your veterinarian (regarding treatment of the injury only), and public data from agility organizations. All agility dogs are eligible, regardless of how the injury occured or whether the dog returned to agility after recovery. 

See the link below to take the survey or view more specific information on eligibility and purpose:
https://wsu.co1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eV54enkt8FWOACx

The questionnaire takes approximately 20-30 minutes to complete. Be prepared to answer questions regarding the dates and nature of your dog’s injury and recovery (it may be helpful if you have the relevant medical records accessible).

PLEASE *pass this information along to your agility contacts* even if your dog is not eligible (sharing on Facebook, distributing within clubs, etc.) so that we can get a sufficient sample size. Let me know if you have any questions ([email protected], PM, or reply to this post). 

Some of you may remember that I posted last year about a research study also (toe injuries in agility dogs). We had a great response and are finishing the data analysis; hoping to publish the results of that study in the next few months.

Thanks! :wavey:

Katherine Martucci


----------

